
What the future of education will look like - BerislavLopac
https://twitter.com/david_perell/status/1228873220167753728
======
newguy1234
Completely agree with his points here. What I see is an online education
platform is going to be the disruptor here. The ba, ma, PhD will be disrupted
by this platform. This platform does not exist yet....but when it comes it
will be something like Netflix which people don't take serious at first,
traditional academics will tell you why traditional University is better but
young people will flock to it and the final capitulation will occur when
employers accept this platform's credentials over traditional degree. This
will occur because students learned valuable skills that employers want.

